# Canadian Armed Forces



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm getting a LOT FED UP with some guys on here making fun of the Canadian Armed Forces! This is Highly Classified but I got it through a Friend.

It's the Royal Canadian Air Force's New Stealth Fighter!!



So There!!! Beat That!!



Captain Rick


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha. I thought this was your army?










Just kidding lol, we love our friends to the North.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That looks like an excellent way for the military to save money. Just pretend you have an airplane sitting there; that way you don't have to spend any money.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

You guys are killing me! Thanks for the smiles this morning!

Sheila


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'll have to send this to my cousin in Winnipeg (he's a retired RCAF pilot).


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rick-
Very impressive. Do you have any idea how much the Air Force pays for each of those fighters?


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

That guy must be stealth too lol. He casts no shadow.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

No shadow?
Must be of the living dead?
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

ddwwb


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

The Canadian's have always distinguished themselves in battle. The 'stealth' fighter 'not pictured' better represents the lack of support from the Canadian Government than the capabilities of its finest citizens. I have operated with Canadians on the front lines. The finest!


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Good one Rick, Canada evidently, is a force to be reconed with.
Jack*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh-Rick….haha..good-one


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Canada…Americas silly hat…


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Yeah Brad,
With snow on the top, not to forget the diamonds in Yellowknife.
Jack*


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Charles! We think so too!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think one of those stealth fighters just flew over. Nothing to see - nothing to hear - very impressive.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just hope that Red Green isn't their aviation mechanic!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

) thank´s for the smile ,just what I needed after the last costummer

Dennis


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

CA


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Charles: Thank you for your VERY meaningfull remark. It's much appreciated. I read your Profile and that makes it even more meaningfull.

Also looked at, and Bookmarked your Website. Your Clocks are Totally amazing! The Timber Frame is my Favourite.

Others: I'm pleased that I'm able to provide you with a "Chuckle" now and then. Thanks for your Excellent and Witty Comments!!

tom1: See the comments above on No Shadow? That's because "The Sun Never Shines There". Of course you already knew that didn't you. Your "Witty Less" Little comment… 


OH! Guys & Gals! I just remembered another GOOD One! Do you know how "Candy Bars" are made?

Refill your Coffee Mugs and Stay Tuned! Well…..Maybe not …..Unless you want to see it?


> HUH


? Am I a Tease or What??


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Not to worry dbhost, Red Green couldn't get his non-stealth duct tape past the Minister of Defense.

Lee


----------

